
You’ll Probably Never Upload Your Mind Into A Computer - Anon84
http://io9.com/you-ll-probably-never-upload-your-mind-into-a-computer-474941498
======
k__
The only thing I let count is the mind-body-dualism.

Since our mind is basically the "physical" wiring of our braincells, the brain
is more like a FPGA so the mind IS the brain.

